# Help with right misses.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Form possibilities:
- Draw side elbow not aligned with the arrow & target
- Bow hand torque on the riser. 
- Weak anchor
- pin not centered in peep
- anticipation of the explosion
- stance too closed (assuming you shoot right handed) - move your front foot back a little

Equipment possibilities:
- center shot not set properly - check your bow's owner's manual for approximate center shot as a starting place. example: Mathews is 13/16" off the riser. Other manufacturers vary, but not much. Then go to Nuts&bolts Kitchen Sink tuning.
- worse than normal cam lean - same solution as above
- remote possibilities: bent riser, limb going bad, bent cam, arrow excessively weak spine.
- bow's DL set too short (assuming you shoot right handed)

The laser tools for working on bows are, IMO, nearly worthless. You can do as well or better by eye. The results you are getting are about the best you can expect from them. You still have to shoot it to tune it.

Talk to your coach about this. He (she) may be able to quickly spot the problem.

Or you may have been doing enough things wrong that they cancelled each other. Then you started correcting your form and your accuracy went in the toilet.  This is a good thing. Keep working with your coach. It's difficult to improve without someone knowledgeable to watch you shoot and make recommendations on how to correct problems. Also a video camera can be a valuable tool so that you can see what you are doing. Often, we can't understand form problems, because it feels right from our perspective, but for someone else, it's obviously wrong. 

Let us know how it works out,
Allen


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Great advice Allen - 

Only thing I would be conerned about is that your are "relaxing till the shot breaks". 

Just relaxing and waiting can lead to collapsing in the shot. This can be un-noticable to the shooter. Your draw arm should be coming into a relaxed state as soon as you come to anchor. As tension continues to build in the back and lat area you need to "execute" the shot - not relax and wait. Im not saying dump the rlease, just execute the shot. Give it a try.


.02


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: hey archer xxx, you got some good advice above, im guessing your a spot shooter.. and your RT handed??? like stated above it could be lots of things...you could be pulling to hard into the wall... your waist could be pre loaded[twisting] ..if you use a side bar it could be its not set right for you and swinging hard to the rt...while pulling hard in the wall .....................sub was on the mark when he said relaxed .......not pulling to many lbs ? no eye issues??....these are a few i see a lot . ...and there are a lot more....... you may be able to go to a bale at 5 yards and with your eyes closed you might be able to tell whats going on...videos are great if you know what to look for.. hope this helps mike:yo: off topic but i gotta ask subconsciously................ i love your saying if you dont like the way you shoot, change the way you practice. i would like your permission to use this.


----------



## arrow1969 (Nov 23, 2012)

Check you center shot. To do this get you self to where you can shoot consistently at 20 yards. Then place you target high on the bail and move back at 5yard spacing. If you see you're arrows shoot consistently to the right your center shot if not set correctly. I just had to do this for my self at the end of the indoor season. My bow shot great at 20yards but anything past that I was getting shoot to the right. After correction of the center shot aliment. I shoot spot on all the way back to 90yards now. I hope this may help.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Mike,
You may use it as often as you like. I forgot to get the patent on it.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

subconsciously said:


> Great advice Allen -
> 
> Only thing I would be conerned about is that your are "relaxing till the shot breaks".
> 
> ...


I shot by executing shots by consciously tightening my rhomboids as well and the push pull balance wasn't as consistent for me. What I found the other day is that shooting my Longhorn SS 3 fingers is that they are slippery and that the grip on the release is very wide and that it would slip and slide in my hand diagonally. I changed over to my longhorn 3 finger mini-pro brass advantage which fits my hand very well, and low and behold I shoot to the right still, crank the sight to the right and then I'm shooting at a piece of string at 40yds and hitting 2 out of 3 shafts with the miss being only .5" or so. I think wow, maybe that was it all along...so I check 20-30-40 all doing well now shooting straight. Keep shooting awhile and then I start missing LEFT! So now its definitely a form issue...I have no clue where though. Next time I see my coaches is 13 days from now, but it'll just be in a basement with 6-7yds. I've no clue, I can be extremely consistent and then it falls apart somewhere along the line. I shot another 30yd robin hood yesterday, I've shot 4 in the past week.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well...I thought I might have figured a thing or 2 out but I guess not. The right misses are driving me stark freaking mad. Seeing coach on Friday, it can't get here fast enough. I'm just not sure what it is, I'm thinking the bow arm and bow shoulder but I could be wrong.


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

You could be on the right track with your bow arm. If you do not get your bow arm in alignment then you get right impacts. Look to see if the bow arm shoulder is down the arm "locked" in with it. 
If you see your shoulder is out to the left then work on getting it behind the bow a little more. You may need to lengthen your drawlength.


----------

